# White men are the least desirable or attractive?



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I hear most women say white men are not their type.

When i look at couples on the street why is it always black/arab/asian man with girlfriend (often white females) but never you see many white guys with girlfriend and never i seen white guy with non-white women.

Does females generelly hate white males more than non-white males?

Are white males considered to be ugly and too unmanly?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

asian don't raisin black don't crack


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the funniest thread I have ever seen in my whole entire life. More like, white men are the most* desired group in the world. Most girls I know are attracted to them and I do find them attractive..good god, stop trolling @ljubo. It's haram.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

This is weird but, I have a preference for guys who have darker skin tones. Sort of like Aladin, ya know? I just think it looks so different, mystical, and sexy. I don't put white boys on a pedestal, because honestly a lot of white boys remind me of that song, "they see me rolling, white n nerdeh."


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Not in america


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:rofl :troll

Feeding time is over, please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread racist?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I am generally attracted to white and (East,) Asian guys (and obviously as a result Eurasian guys,) the most.

But I think you know the premise of this thread is ridiculous.



> When i look at couples on the street why is it always black/arab/asian man with girlfriend (often white females) but never you see many white guys with girlfriend and *never i seen white guy with non-white women*.


I can't :haha I see this more than any other combination.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I am generally attracted to white and (East,) Asian guys (and obviously as a result Eurasian guys,) the most.
> 
> But I think you know the premise of this thread is ridiculous.
> 
> I can't :haha I see this more than any other combination.


Do you like western white guys (germany, sweden, england etc) or eastern white guys (poland, serbia, russia etc) or southern white guys (spain, italy etc)?

You see that than any other combination? You are lying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Do you like western white guys (germany, sweden, england etc) or eastern white guys (poland, serbia, russia etc) or southern white guys (spain, italy etc)?
> 
> *You see that than any other combination? You are lying.*


I don't know/care... I'm not thinking about it that hard. I've found many British white guys attractive, most people here are mixed ethnicity to varying degrees. On some parts of the internet I see a lot of attractive Russian guys I suppose (enough that I noticed a pattern.)

Not going to address the bolded trollery.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know/care... I'm not thinking about it that hard. I've found many British white guys attractive, most people here are mixed ethnicity to varying degrees. On some parts of the internet I see a lot of attractive Russian guys I suppose (enough that I noticed a pattern.)


Do you like muslim guys?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Do you like muslim guys?


I don't like Islam, so not really/usually. I relate better to irreligious people, but if they're very liberal I probably wouldn't care. I have met few guys like that though, they are usually quite conservative and their parents often won't let them date non Muslims.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't like Islam, so not really/usually.


Attractive?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Attractive?


Not my type at all.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not my type at all.


Better?










With no beard, this is how arabs look.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still not attracted, I'm really picky about looks though.

You're kind of cute looking, despite your incessant trolling.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

You can't have a thread like this without Omar Borkan Al Gala, the man who was "deported from Saudi Arabia for inspiring impure thoughts in women", lol:


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Southern European / Middle Eastern dudes? Yes, they are attractive IMO.

Islamists? Huge turn off lol.


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

ljubo said:


> I hear most women say white men are not their type.
> 
> When i look at couples on the street why is it always black/arab/asian man with girlfriend (often white females) but never you see many white guys with girlfriend and never i seen white guy with non-white women.
> 
> ...


Umm most white women are with white men. Most people in general date within their own race. Besides I have seen white guys with black, Asian, and mixed girls. Where do you live?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

truant said:


> You can't have a thread like this without Omar Borkan Al Gala, the man who was "deported from Saudi Arabia for inspiring impure thoughts in women", lol:


Eh if you're going to get deported, what better reason?


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

How long will it be before a post about ''white genocide'' is posted here?


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Nah fam this troll is bad

white>latino>black>asian>arab - this is how most women, regardless of their own race, would typically rate men.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I, personally, am not usually attracted to any men unless they are anime men who look like women and I haven't heard their voice acting yet...

Also, add disabled and broke as least desirable. Women treat them so different to all other men in dating that they may as well be their own race.

From an evolutionary standpoint, any male that can reduce to minimum amounts of muscle are more hearty for survival, since being muscular means you must consume more calories and protein each day in order to survive. Medium height bean-pole males are the most efficient body structure, most desirable by evolution standards.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm now convinced that you live in an alternate dimension.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

eukz said:


> Islamists? Huge turn off lol.


Not if they shave the beard.



AngelicAngel21 said:


> Umm most white women are with white men. Most people in general date within their own race. Besides I have seen white guys with black, Asian, and mixed girls. Where do you live?


Yes becuce they are forced too....there is not so much other males to choose from. But if white women lived in global world ....99 % of them would choose the non-white man. You can clearly see this in fact that many white females are togheter with non-white males but almost no white guys are togheter with non-white women, nobody wants the white man. becuse the white man are considered to be a racist opressor.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Svarog11 said:


> Nah fam this troll is bad
> 
> white>latino>black>asian>arab - this is how most women, regardless of their own race, would typically rate men.


Im not a troll, im serious.

Most females are left, left say that white men are opressors and racists, how can then white men be the most liked?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

bluecrime said:


> How long will it be before a post about ''white genocide'' is posted here?


I dont know if genocide is the right thing to call this, but since the left have big power and want free immigration from non-white nations, at some point white males will be a small minority, and the fact that females dont like white males, then it can only end in one way, one day the white man will not exists anymore. while the asians, arabs and black will still exist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> I dont know if genocide is the right thing to call this, but since the left have big power and want free immigration from non-white nations, at some point white males will be a small minority, and the fact that females dont like white males, then it can only end in one way, one day the white man will not exists anymore. while the asians, arabs and black will still exist.


as a hardcore islamist troll now yourself, is this really something you are concerned about?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> as a hardcore islamist troll now yourself, is this really something you are concerned about?


Me changing religion does not make me a troll. You can turn right-wing tomorrow, would that make you a troll? Certainly not.

It does concern me since i have white skin. I think this is biggest reason why women dont like me, becuse i have white skin. They see me as some sort of racist opressor becuse of my skin color.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Me changing religion does not make me a troll. You can turn right-wing tomorrow, would that make you a troll? Certainly not.
> 
> It does concern me since i have white skin. I think this is biggest reason why women dont like me, becuse i have white skin. They see me as some sort of racist opressor becuse of my skin color.


That'd probably mean I've started taking the wrong drugs.

You don't look super white though so it's OK. Just avoid the blue eye contacts and hair bleach, otherwise an army of furious women will stampede over to your house and kill you. As it stands you're allowed to live for now, as long as you don't get any whiter.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That'd probably mean I've started taking the wrong drugs.
> 
> You don't look super white though so it's OK. Just avoid the blue eye contacts and hair bleach, otherwise an army of furious women will stampede over to your house and kill you. As it stands you're allowed to live for now, as long as you don't get any whiter.


Stop mocking me. Alot of people change views, not only me. This is something normal. Im not drug-user or crazy or troll.

Well, i still look white and my mother is white.

The opression against white males is not in that way, its in another way. Its a non-violent genocide due to mass-immigration and women refusing to date white males.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Any undesirable male can do this and easily get a girl.
Move to a city with very very high population, above 100k.
Find a tavern/bar/etc where the people dress similar to you.
Go over to a woman who looks tipsy.
Offer to buy her booze and go back to your hotel room.

And to reproduce.
Don't use contraception.
Higher chance of success if she's catholic or liberal muslim/islam, right?


Also, I like spray tan look. I wonder how many women like spray tan, since I'm male and pasty white.

Also, if whites become the minority, then women will go for them more, since white stands out better at night.
Although if you're white, make sure to whiten your teeth or they'll look yellower than everyone else's.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

ljubo said:


> Not if they shave the beard.


You know nothing. Decent beards are hot. Islam isn't. Two different things clearly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Stop mocking me. Alot of people change views, not only me. This is something normal. Im not drug-user or crazy or troll.
> 
> Well, i still look white and my mother is white.
> 
> The opression against white males is not in that way, its in another way. Its a non-violent genocide due to mass-immigration and women refusing to date white males.





ljubo said:


> white males get blamed becuse its only white males that are racists and its only white males that have used slaves and colonized others. read some history.


lol


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting historical fact about the facial hair thing, which still is deeply ingrained in the cultures of some of the tribals in the middle east region:

The beard was a racial trait of one tribal group, with the males going bald at an early age and growing very distinct beards.
In the race of the opposite tribal group, they could not grow any beard, and they did not lose their hair on their head!

Just like in Africa, the tribals were (still are) warring over a nearly unnoticeable racial trait of skin color in which they had a slightly redder color of brown in one tribal group.

Go look it up. Genetic mutations of prominent facial features almost always give rise to some kind of racial hate and warfare, and most of those issues are still going on today!!!

Thus, racism is a trait of less evolved humans...


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Feminism and other decadent ideologies have turned men into psychologically castrated weaklings. IOW, they're cucks. Clearly, we need Islam to set things right. Islam is the only religion left with any balls. It will restore the beauty and splendor of the patriarchy.

/kidding


----------



## Mancman (Sep 17, 2016)

Travel in India and Asia....it's a big thing to have fairer skin...they specify this in marital requests and have products to make their skin fairer...I lived in asia for a number of years - tried to say colour doesn't mean anything - but it does to many asians....


----------



## AngelicAngel21 (Jan 24, 2016)

ljubo said:


> Not if they shave the beard.
> 
> Yes becuce they are forced too....there is not so much other males to choose from. But if white women lived in global world ....99 % of them would choose the non-white man. You can clearly see this in fact that many white females are togheter with non-white males but almost no white guys are togheter with non-white women, nobody wants the white man. becuse the white man are considered to be a racist opressor.


There's plenty of racist white women trust me I've met them. Some white women only "date" minorities usually black men as an ego boost. In their minds any black man that shows them the slightest bit of attention must want to marry them or have their kids lol. I used the term "dating" loosely as these types are often too delusional to realize the black man that only sees them on Saturday nights aren't their boyfriend.

They've been raised to believe all blacks especially black men worship them. Having a black man around their arms is nothing more than a way for them to show off around other white people. Black men are their "edgy", "see I'm not a racist" ego boost card. An accessory. A token. A walking Mandingo fantasy.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Been thinking about this alot today.

Is it biology that females dislike white males or is becuse of the propaganda from the left?


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Yo, dude, I think everyone is trying to tell you to move to somewhere else.

When you stare at a grassy lawn every day, no weeds or anything in it, then you see one flower bloom, your attention is drawn to it. That's all it is.

There are a million blades of grass all identical in merit, and a few flowers clashing against the scene of endless green. They are distinguished. Their distinctiveness rattles your perception. A blade of grass is but another blade of grass, easily forgotten amid the throng. You are different? Good. You don't look like a "villain" from popular media? Good.

I wonder if maybe you are just going through a depressive episode. Such thoughts can arise when you're in a funk. Get some fresh air?


----------



## thebiggestloserhere (Oct 6, 2016)

If anything, white men are the most desired across the world. Non-white guy here.


----------



## YeOldeInternet (Sep 13, 2016)

*wanders into parallel universe*

Uh...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally my type,10/10!I'm not typically attracted to White guys.But,I love Arab and Black 'African' men.(no I'm not White)

When I was in places like Cambodia and Thailand,White men seem to be highly idolized. I experienced a lot of mid-aged White men hooking up with young Cambodian women during my time out there.

Then here in Washington DC, you see all kinds of interracial couples..I've seen White guys mostly with East Asian women and a bit with Black women.White guys+ Latinas seem to be the least common here.So,it all depends on where you go.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Fangirl96 said:


> asian don't raisin *black don't crack*


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Woah, woah, wait a minute here. The before/after picture of the guy, it needs to be the same guy for it to work. It looks like two different men, one fat and in a costume with scruffy beard. Are they not allowed to comb it at least? The other is all makeupped and has fitted clothes and has that "look at me" expression the costume guy has a distant look like he's satisfied and ready to smoke a pipe.

Did I say this already? I really prefer thick skin and spray tan or brazillian women. The paper thin white skin sags too easily and develops cancer too easily. I'd be afraid to out live my partner.

Me: male.
Race preference: spray tan.
Thank you very much, have a nice day.
May I say a word about your mother? She looks like a man.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

truant said:


> You can't have a thread like this without Omar Borkan Al Gala, the man who was "deported from Saudi Arabia for inspiring impure thoughts in women", lol:


:mushy

As for the op.. idk.. I mean I'm married to a white guy. But I am also white. I also see lots of white guys with women of a different race though. :stu white men are the most represented in America as well. Most people in any political positions are white men. Most of the top richest families in the us are white. Almost all actors and anchors are white. I'd say white men are doing just fine for themselves with success and women for the most part. Some women like men of of color just because they're "exotic" and different to themselves. Personally I relate to white men better than other races and prefer them because of that.. and I think that's the reason a lot of people date within their race.. but there are many many interracial relationships out there.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> :mushy
> 
> As for the op.. idk.. I mean I'm married to a white guy. But I am also white.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

AussiePea said:


>


Is that Daniel Jackson from Stargate?



KelsKels said:


> :mushy
> 
> As for the op.. idk.. I mean I'm married to a white guy. But I am also white. I also see lots of white guys with women of a different race though. :stu white men are the most represented in America as well. Most people in any political positions are white men. Most of the top richest families in the us are white. Almost all actors and anchors are white. I'd say white men are doing just fine for themselves with success and women for the most part. Some women like men of of color just because they're "exotic" and different to themselves. Personally I relate to white men better than other races and prefer them because of that.. and I think that's the reason a lot of people date within their race.. but there are many many interracial relationships out there.


White men are not considered to be exotic.



OneLove21 said:


> Totally my type,10/10!I'm not typically attracted to White guys.But,I love Arab and Black 'African' men.(no I'm not White)
> 
> When I was in places like Cambodia and Thailand,White men seem to be highly idolized. I experienced a lot of mid-aged White men hooking up with young Cambodian women during my time out there.
> 
> Then here in Washington DC, you see all kinds of interracial couples..I've seen White guys mostly with East Asian women and a bit with Black women.White guys+ Latinas seem to be the least common here.So,it all depends on where you go.


What do you think of latinos?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

The smile makes all the difference. He looks yummy in the top pic, not so much in the bottom. This should be a lesson to all the SASers who have trouble finding a girlfriend. Smile, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

What planet are you living on? Lol


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

littleghost said:


> The smile makes all the difference. He looks yummy in the top pic, not so much in the bottom. This should be a lesson to all the SASers who have trouble finding a girlfriend. Smile, it makes all the difference in the world.


Not for me. Smiling dont help. I am always ugly.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

It is true. Arabs get all the white women.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

VanDamMan said:


> It is true. Arabs get all the white women.


 A lot of women especially women who live in Western countries find a lot of Arab men attractive because of their dark, dramatic look. Most of the time, Arab men find Western women attractive too in their own ways.

http://arablounge.com/arab-men-white-women


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

ljubo said:


> A lot of women especially women who live in Western countries find a lot of Arab men attractive because of their dark, dramatic look. Most of the time, Arab men find Western women attractive too in their own ways.
> 
> http://arablounge.com/arab-men-white-women


I know I know.

It's not really fair. You guys are handsome and smart. And with the half bottle of perfume you put when you go outside, you smell good too.

How can a pale white guy like me compete.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ljubo said:


> Is that Daniel Jackson from Stargate?
> 
> White men are not considered to be exotic.


I don't think anyone is exotic based on race, I've seen too many people. Individual features though.. I saw this photo recently and I just sat staring at it for ages like a problem that needed solving. And I'm not even attracted (or not attracted,) I was just like fascinated.










So I guess you could say he looks exotic (to me.)

(also lol @ is that Daniel Jackson)


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

white women are often seen with men of differing colors depending on what outfit they're wearing that day. for example a coffee colored Brazilian goes extremely well with a vanilla colored pant suit. same with men with good fashion sense. for instance, a dark Italian will often be seen with a sunburned Swede in lieu of driving a red Ferrari. these are but two examples that prove your impeccable logic.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't really even know how this thread makes sense...it just doesn't to me. From a guy's perspective I've never, ever felt like I had any advantage in the dating world, being wanted or pursued by women, getting into relationships, having ONS....none of that. I'd be curious to find out what my advantages (or disadvantages) are supposed to be being a white guy. There are plenty of very racist, ******* towns here in Texas but there are a also a whole lot of interracial couples. Don't know how you can say anyone has any advantage there. My last two crushes, one that was going on for a couple of years, and one from this year....both happened to be black women. I was flirting with one of them a few months ago and she was playing pretty hard to get at first and she said "Yeah bet you say that to all the black girls", and my response was "No, I say that to all the beautiful girls". *eyeroll* yes I know that was cheesy but it also made her smile. And it's also the truth. I don't seek out "exotic" women or women of one particular race or another, and I think it's ridiculous to assume anyone has any advantage in dating / relationships just because of the color of their skin. I don't get that, at all.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Just took a walk.

I saw 6 white guys with a women.

7 black guys with a women.

10 arab guys with a women.

Whats intresting is that all the women that the white guys had, was white women. But the black and the arab guys had diffrent color of females.

Atleast here in Sweden, its seems to be low status to be a white man.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

ljubo said:


> Atleast here in Sweden, its seems to be low status to be a white man.


 no it's not a low status it's simply because of diversity of the place you're living in. in my country it's mostly white people so by that logic i can say that white men have an advantage compared to others.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

ljubo said:


> I hear most women say white men are not their type.
> 
> When i look at couples on the street why is it always black/*arab*/asian


And I thought you WERE arab, judging by your photo? Or are you saying you are a convert?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I freaking love white boys.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

The first guy holding the cross is Wesley from Angel.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

waterfairy said:


> I freaking love white boys.


I feel like they're like the only type i'm into lol

like if the guy is white, cute, smart, and nice to me BAM he can get it any day lol (not really but ya know what i mean)


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

May19 said:


> I feel like they're like the only type i'm into lol
> 
> like if the guy is white, cute, smart, and nice to me BAM he can get it any day lol (not really but ya know what i mean)





waterfairy said:


> I freaking love white boys.


I am so tired of all this lies.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

ljubo said:


> I am so tired of all this lies.


We're not lying, brah. Wouldn't say it if it wasn't true.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

This thread is racist.

Bigotry
Any content which is deemed by the staff to contain racial, sexual, religious, or any other kind of bigotry will be locked, edited or removed. This includes excessive gender stereotyping and inciting or engaging in gender "wars".


----------

